# Vag-Com tool



## crmercaldo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello Phaeton owners,
I am confused! Is the vag-com a tool, or just a cable that lets the car be linked to a laptop computer? 
Furthermore, ebay must have a hundred different types of so-called vag-com tools for sale; can someone give me a good site to purchase the proper vag-com device for my 2004 US version Phaeton?
Thanks for your help.



Peace,
Rob


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

VAGCom - or I think it is now VCDS - is a combination of an interface lead and laptop software. You pay for the lead and this comes with a licence for the software. Go here: http://www.ross-tech.com/

I think any other device available on e-bay etc is likely to be nowhere near as competent for what you might need.

Quite a lot of posts about this over the last few weeks... but can't seem to find any of them right now...

Good luck
M


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

VCDS, which was formerly known as VAG-COM, is a VW/Audi diagnostic tools package. It's made by Ross Tech, LLC. It consists of an interface module and cable that plugs into your car on one end and into your laptop's USB port on the other, and a software suite you load on your laptop to communicate with your car. With VCDS, you can do almost everything a VW dealer tools can do except flash updates and Immobilizer key matching (unless you can get the Immobilizer PIN, long story short, VCDS can do it but VW makes it hard). VCDS actually has several capabilities the dealer tools don't have.

If you're interested in buying VCDS, you can do it at Ross-Tech's web shop. Be aware that's probably the only way to make sure you're getting legitimate product. You'll see cheaper versions on eBay; be aware these are Chinese clone hardware and hacked/pirated software. You will not receive support from Ross-Tech in case of trouble, and you will not have access to software upgrades. The product gets constant updates, including a major update to the Phaeton label files around January 2012 that won't be present in the pirated versions.

For a 2004 Phaeton, you'll need either a KII-USB interface (cheapest, but won't work on many newer cars) OR a HEX-USB+CAN interface (future-proof, will work on anything early-90s through 2013+).

Not a Ross-Tech employee, just a satisfied customer for 7 years now.

Jason


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

I second Jason's comments. I have had a VAGCOM/VCDS device for 10 years. It paid for itself the first week I used it.
Graham


----------



## conmoto (Jul 8, 2009)

I second that emotion. Spend the $300 and get the Ross-Tech cable. Peace of mind and satisfaction that you are seemingly connected to the soul of your car


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The Ebay ones work just fine. Just email them and they'll tell you which one you need for your car.


----------

